# Taschenrechner TI-83 Plus



## Pukie (23. November 2003)

hey leute!

bin zum ersten mal in diesem forum und probier das mal hier hilf zu finden 

also ich hab folgendes problem:

hab mir letzte woche den TI-83 Plus taschenrechner von Texas Instruments zugelegt. gefällt mir recht gut nur kenn ich mich noch ned soooo gut aus. aufjedenfall würd ich gern bis donnerstag (da hab ich mathe schularbeit) das newton verfahren programmieren das er es in einer tabelle ausdrückt. bin zwar gestern mit nem schullkollegen zusammen gessesn und hab das die ganze zeit probiert aber irgendwie ned geschafft.

jedenfalls meine frage:
kennt wer ne seite oder so wo programmier tutorials für den taschenrechner drin sind oder kann es wer von hier sogar programmieren

ich wäre sehr dankbar 

mfg pukie ;-)


----------



## chibisuke (23. November 2003)

Eigendlich ist im handbuch von programmierbaren TI rechnern sehjr schön erklärt wie er programmiert wird mit befehltabelle und so weiter...

ich selbst hab den TI-92 die programme sind aber vom aufbau ähnlich... leider sagt mir Newton verfahren nix....


----------



## Pukie (23. November 2003)

ja das hab ich eh schon durchgemacht und weiß auch wie man programmiert das is kein problem

nur check ich ned wie ich das newton verfahren programmieren soll
das is das  hmpf


----------



## chibisuke (24. November 2003)

naja wie gesagt "newton verfahren" sagt mir nix... 

ich guck mal wenn ich zeit hab, vieleicht find ich was zu dem verfahren, wenn ich das verfahren kenn is der ansaz eindach


----------



## SAR (24. November 2003)

Wenn du mir sagst was es mit dem Verfahren auf sich hat kann ich dir helfen. Ich kann gut mit dem Teil programmieren, hab`s ja selber  .
Also: schreib mal...

mfg


----------



## Pukie (24. November 2003)

also zuerst mal danke für die hilfe ;-)

nagut ich werd das heir mal erklären probieren, hui.

also man soll bei dem programm am anfang mal einen startwert eingeben können nennen wir diesen wert Xn.

und es gibt auch eine funktion die der benutzer eingeben kann. z.B.: x^3-3x-3=0
von der funktion muss die erste ableitung erstellt werden das wäre in diesem fall: 3x^2-3

und zum schluss gibt es noch die Formel für das Newton verfahren
X(n+1)=Xn-(f(Xn)/f'(Xn))

ja ok das ganze soll in einer tabelle ausgegeben werden in der drinsteht:

n, Xn, f(Xn), f'(Xn)



ja ok also ich hoffe das geht irgendwie und hoffe du kannst mit dem was anfangen  

danke schon mal


----------



## SAR (25. November 2003)

Gut, ich hab mich auch mal umgeguckt...
Ich denke bis spätestens Frreitag stell ich dir den Quellcode ins Forum

mfg


----------



## Pukie (25. November 2003)

das is nett aber bis freitag brauch ich ihn dann nimma so dringen

habe wie gesagt am donnerstag schularbeit

aber trotzdem danke kann ihn sicher für später auch noch brauchen


----------



## ReemE (7. Februar 2004)

ist zwar bestimmt zu spaet, aber hab dir das gewuenschte programm mal geschrieben und auf meine kleine Sammlung von scripten hochgeladen 

http://ti83.buenos.de/

einfach auf dem Taschenrechner mit TI Connect ziehen .. 


hoffe das klappt ..
mfg


----------

